# Abranet? Is a go......CLOSED



## lwalden (Nov 5, 2006)

*UPDATE 11.21.2006*
Everybody's packages were shipped this morning. Please let me know when you've received yours, so I can check you off my list. For most of you, I ended up cutting the 16.5" lengths in half in order to get it to fit the packaging better. Also, for those of you who have not used Abranet before, once you've had a chance to try it please post feedback on how it compares with what you have been using. Thanks, everyone, and have a great Thanksgiving!!

*UPDATE 11/14/2006*Abranet did need to ship from the warehouse, but I should still have it by this Friday, and hope to get it turned around either Saturday or Monday.

11/10/2006 Order placed this afternoon.....they needed to check and see if they had everything we ordered in stock, and will e-mail me results. Any shortage would be turned around in their weekly order. Will post status as I learn more.

*Personal request- will those of you who have never used this before go back and indicate such in your post, and then follow-up after use with your opinion of this product, compared to what you've been using? I've not used much other than this and micromesh, and would be very interested in hearing if you're using something you feel is better.*
*UPDATE 11/9/2006*
Sorry for the delay with an update- rejuggling 2007 budget numbers has had me tied up. I'm hoping to insert info from a spreadsheet I ran with volumes and associated costs. I tried to list everyone in the sequence by which they responded with the requested format.
As it stands, 80 grit would be ordered in the 8" length, so for those requesting I doubled your designated amount at the 16.5" length. Some in the 180 and 240 grits would also end up with 8" lengths in order to round us to blocks of 50. The spreadsheet will show at the bottom the cost per sheet, as well as a total by member to the right of the sheet. The shipping assumes domestic delivery via USPS. International, Hold off on paypal payment until I can confirm actual shipping charges, and I'll e-mail you with options and amounts. Please e-mail me if anyone has questions-and thanks for your patience. 







I realize this is not the best quality- I'll be e-mailing each individual with their total, please compare to this list and let me know if you have any questions. If you agree, paypal payment should be sent to lwalden(@)tibsite.com (please strip the parantheses from either side of the @ sign)*THIS BULK BUY WILL CLOSE AT NOON CST&lt; FRIDAY THE 10TH!!!!*

*UPDATE 11.06.2006*

Looks like we have a fair amount of interest, so we'll move forward with this. I'd like to get the order placed this Friday afternoon, so please reply with firm numbers as soon as possible. First consideration- these are only sold in packs of 50 sheets per grit..... however, they also have shorter lengths than the 16.5" available. Here's how this calculates out- all sheets are 2.75" wide, and the available lengths are 5", 8", or 16.25". Cost per sq inch is .039 on the 5", .032 on the 8", and .025 on the 16.5" sheets (compared to the .076 per sq inch on the PSI pack). Obviously, best price is on the 16.5" sheets. When adjusted for paypal fees and the shipping to me, the 16.5" sheets will be $1.19 each. Earliest orders will be given preference on filling the longer sheets in each grit, rounded to 50. In other words, if we end up with orders for 127 sheets of the 180 grit, the first 100 would be in two groups of 50, the next 25 would end up in a group of 50 of the 8", and the last 2 would not be filled. In going to the 8" sheets, those would end up at .76 per sheet. I'll price my order in at the last, so it will be at the higher price, and hopefully most will get the larger discount. I'm guessing shipping will be in the $3.00 range. I'd prefer Paypal, given the quick turnaround, but will accept payment via check as well. Please place your order as number of sheets in the following format:    (_assumes ordering 4 of each grit_)

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4

And yes, you can order more or less of different grits (someone brought this up, and the 320 and 400 grits do tend to wear out a little quicker than the lower grits).

I'll traveling the rest of today and tomorrow, so will start a running total when I get back Wednesday. Thanks, everyone.


_PSI sells a package of ABRANET sanding sheets for $10.75. I'm hooked on these- they're great. You get 2 each of 120, 180, 240, 320, and 400 grit, in a 2 3/4" by 5" size. These things last for quite a while- I can get 20 to 50 pens out of each set of the small sizes, depending on how hard the material I'm sanding is. That runs $10.45, which comes out to $0.076 per square inch. Buying from BTIsupply, you can get the various grits, in 2 3/4" by 16 1/4", for $.024615 a square inch, less than 1/3 of the cost. That's at a volume of 50 sheets for any one grit. Question- is anyone interested in splitting an order of this? at the 50 sheet needed to get this much of a discount, it's 54.99 for each grit.... and I'm not needing $250.00 worth of sanding screen for the 5 grits. They also carry 80, 100, 150, and 220, but I've been happy with the sequence of the 5 grits in the PSI package. At any rate, wanted to test the interest level. I can likely take half of a minimum order of 50 sheets in each of the 5 grits mentioned- any one else interested? if so, please give some idea of how many sheets in each grit you might want- base price would be 1.10 per 2 3/4 by 16 1/4 sheet, and I'd ask that we try to keep the numbers even for each grit (i.e.,5 of each or 3 of each, rather than 2 of the 120, 4 of the 180, 5 of the 240, and 1 320). If enough interest, I'll try to come up with numbers adjusted for shipping and paypal fees. Thanks_


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 5, 2006)

sounds interesting, but I usually don't use anything below 220, only sometimes 180.


----------



## epson (Nov 5, 2006)

Lyle,
I would like the following

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10


----------



## kevin_f (Nov 5, 2006)

Never used any before, but have heard good things about it and want to try it.  I would like:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4

Kevin


----------



## mewell (Nov 5, 2006)

Lyle - Hopefully I won't hijack your topic, but I've had problems with sanding amboyna burl and clogging up sandpaper ... have you worked with this wood and does the PSI resist clogging?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## keithz (Nov 5, 2006)

I would be interested in the following.

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3


----------



## lwalden (Nov 5, 2006)

Mark, I've made a number of pens in amboyna, and not had any noticable clogging- the nice thing about the abranet, is it is a sanding screen rather than sandpaper, so the dust does not build up, and the sanding itself does not seem to have as much heat buildup as when using regular sandpaper. Hope that helps......





> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Lyle - Hopefully I won't hijack your topic, but I've had problems with sanding amboyna burl and clogging up sandpaper ... have you worked with this wood and does the PSI resist clogging?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


----------



## Julian537 (Nov 5, 2006)

I would be interested in 5 of each Grit. 

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Mewell, This stuff does not clog. That is the beauty of this Sanding material.[]


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 5, 2006)

I would like 5 of each grit also, maybe 10 of each depending on the prices. Thank you for taking the time to try to organize this.  

Mike


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 5, 2006)

i too may be interested in 5 sheets of each. depending on the price and payment method.
any thought of adding 80 grit?

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 5, 2006)

EDIT:  Changed by my later post. [8D]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2006)

I would be interested in 5 sheets of each depending on final pricing.
I'd like more of the 320 and 400 grits if you decide to offer extras of those. Thanks for offering to get this going.

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 10


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 5, 2006)

Lyle - I would consider 5 sets.  I have been wanting to try some of this stuff as well.


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll take 2 sets to try it as well. thanks


----------



## Dario (Nov 5, 2006)

Lyle,

I would like to try 2 or each [].

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 7
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 12
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 13
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 13


----------



## mewell (Nov 5, 2006)

OK - I'm game... I'd be in for at least 2 of each, maybe more.

Thanks for getting this one going, Lyle.

Mark


----------



## emackrell (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd like to try 2 or 3 of each.  

Good on ya for organizing this!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## micah (Nov 5, 2006)

Edited in a later post....


----------



## MDWine (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, I'm in!
5 of each grit


----------



## TBone (Nov 6, 2006)

Lyle,

I'd like

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3

Will PM paypal info


----------



## emackrell (Nov 6, 2006)

Lyle,

  I'd like to order, all in the 16" length:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4

Sixteen sheets total, all the large economy size. If the costs work out as you estimate, should be about $19.04, but I'll wait till you send a paypal invoice in case the shipping is more than you thought. Thanks for organizinig this!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2006)

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2 
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 6
Lyle thanks for doing this, so as not to confuse yourself maybe you need to start a new thread for all orders?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is my order:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Send paypal invoice to XXjjenk02@cox.netXX. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## tas2181 (Nov 6, 2006)

I would like the following: 16" sheets
080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Tom


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 6, 2006)

I would also like the following:
080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## les-smith (Nov 6, 2006)

Update 11/24/2006:  I recieved my Abranet today.

I have never used this product.  
I'll jump in:
I would also like the following:
080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 6, 2006)

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3

Thanks


----------



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

Put me down for one of each grits 80 all the way through 400.


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 6, 2006)

Lyle,
Could you put me down for the following?  These numbers are based on 16" sheets if that is not doable let me know so I can adjust the quantity.
Let me know final price and I will paypal you.
080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Thanks


----------



## micah (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is mine...16" sheets

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## angboy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd like to get the 16" sheets, the following quantities:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## jodoidg (Nov 7, 2006)

Lyle, thanks, I would like the following:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4


----------



## JasonF (Nov 7, 2006)

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Thanks Lyle!

EDIT: PAYPAL SENT 11/10. Thanks again.

I have not used this before.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 7, 2006)

Lyle,
I also want some, the 16.5" length:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 2
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5

Send me an invoice for paypal, and i pay you right away.
Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## mewell (Nov 8, 2006)

Lyle - Longer is better[]

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 1
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 1
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 3
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Nov 8, 2006)

Lyle,
I would like the following in the 16.5 length:

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 4

Thanks for heading this up.

Allen


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 8, 2006)

Lyle, please include me in this.  Thanks for doing this.  

080 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
120 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
180 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 0
240 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
320 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5
400 Grit- 9A-151-080 #of sheets = 5


----------



## jtate (Nov 8, 2006)

I definitely want one sheet of each grit.  
Will you be emailing with how much we should send you via PayPal?  

Julia


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 9, 2006)

Lyle - Directions confuse me, so how about I just tell you what I want.  Any misinterpretation can be blamed on the fact that I was born in Washington DC, ok? []  Make all of them in the 16-inch size unless you need to do some rounding.  I can take more or less...it doesn't much matter.  I'd like 2 each of 120, 180, 240, 320 and 400.  I'll check back for the price and PayPal you right away.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 9, 2006)

Lyle, pay pal sent thanks for all your hard work on this


----------



## Dario (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Lyle,

I got the shipping notice/confirmation via email this morning.  Will post a review once I had the chance to try it.


----------



## micah (Nov 24, 2006)

Got mine in today!
Thanks!
Micah


----------



## Dario (Nov 24, 2006)

I got mine on Wednesday but went out of town shortly.

Will provide the review next week.

Thanks Lyle!


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 24, 2006)

I got mine today, I've used this stuff before and I love it...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 24, 2006)

Lyle recived today will get you a review next week sometime


----------



## mewell (Nov 24, 2006)

Lyle - Got mine too! Thanks again for all your work on this...

Mark


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 24, 2006)

They made it to Virginia.  Thanks, Lyle.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 25, 2006)

I received mine yesterday. Thanks for all of your hard work.  Lyle


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 25, 2006)

Got mine today!!


----------



## jodoidg (Nov 25, 2006)

Lyle,
I received mine yesterday.  Thought I got an envelope of bad Velcro.  Gave them a workout today, very impressed.  Nothing clogged it not even cocobolo and cuts very fast.
Thanks for all your work,
John


----------



## lwalden (Nov 25, 2006)

glad you liked it. I'm hooked on it, and glad we had enough interest to get the discounts we did.





> _Originally posted by jodoidg_
> <br />Lyle,
> I received mine yesterday.  Thought I got an envelope of bad Velcro.  Gave them a workout today, very impressed.  Nothing clogged it not even cocobolo and cuts very fast.
> Thanks for all your work,
> John


----------



## tas2181 (Nov 26, 2006)

Tried some yesterday- really like how well it cut and how it didn't load up like regular sandpapers. A little on the stiff side to conform to small contours.


----------



## TBone (Nov 27, 2006)

Lyle,

Package arrived today, thanks for putting this together


----------



## JasonF (Nov 28, 2006)

Just got back from Thanksgiving vacation and the package was waiting for me. Thanks Lyle, I will post feedback once I have a chance to use it.


Edit: I got a chance to use it last night. I have to say I really liked it, _almost_ made sanding fun. Will be buying this stuff again.


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 29, 2006)

got mine today. 
thanks for running this. 
i am looking forward to using it.


----------



## keithz (Nov 30, 2006)

I meant to report that I received mine on this past Monday.  I probably would have gotten them before Thanksgiving but was out of town the entire week.

Thanks


----------



## emackrell (Nov 30, 2006)

Got mine this week and have been playing with it.  I think I like it but it seems to stick to everything, like industrial strength Velcro.  But it really does a job sanding!

Lyle, thanks for running this group buy!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## jtate (Nov 30, 2006)

I love this stuff!  I used it on tweo bowls - one cherry and one spalted soemthing-or-another-found-by-the-road.  It worked wonderfully.  I kind of rolled it up to use it where normally I would fold paper sandpaper.  I haven't cleaned it yet but I intend to rinse in warm soapy water.

Any other hints on how to maximize its usefulness?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 30, 2006)

The abranet made it to Manitoba today. Sticks like velcro - got to keep it away from my clothes.
Thanks for running this Lyle


----------



## epson (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got back from Thanksgiving vacation and the package was waiting for me. Thanks Lyle.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 1, 2006)

My wife has a small mesh bag she uses for keeping "delicates" to themselves while running a combined load of wash. She's also used that several times to keep the abranet corraled while running it through a wash and dry cycle as well. Works great! (She also irons my micromesh..... ah, true love!)


> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />I love this stuff!  I used it on tweo bowls - one cherry and one spalted soemthing-or-another-found-by-the-road.  It worked wonderfully.  I kind of rolled it up to use it where normally I would fold paper sandpaper.  I haven't cleaned it yet but I intend to rinse in warm soapy water.
> 
> Any other hints on how to maximize its usefulness?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Lyle. Abranet is OK for the dryer? I use the same method for MM. I guess I should be able to mix them together in the same bag. Oops - I forgot - don't put MM in the dryer.


----------

